# What are your ride stats?



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Out of curiosity what are your ride stats? 
Mine are all off-road miles. 
According to Strava my per week:
Average 5 rides 
On the bike for 9h 20min 
Average 80 miles

How about you guys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

Whoops wrong thread.. deleted


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

At 1.21 gigawatts I'm able to reach 88mph


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

80 miles a day? Holy hell, that leaves no time for beer. What is wrong with you my friend?😀


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Good timing, I was thinking of looking up the other one of these threads.

Avg Week:
-rides = 3
-miles = 48
-time = 5 hours

Not sure what you mean about your "time on the bike"
I am about to begin a quest for 2,000 miles and 200,000 vertical

If I keep up the training plan I should be able to, however days will be short for half of the remaining time.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My rides are mostly off road Mt bike stuff


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Who cares 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Gutch said:


> 80 miles a day? Holy hell, that leaves no time for beer. What is wrong with you my friend?


I remember years ago joining some of the Strava challenges against the world for like distance or climbing. Quite a few people were doing well over 100 miles a day or would leave their Strava on during a car drive. I'd look at the leaders data and the stats looked to be from a bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Forest Rider said:


> Good timing, I was thinking of looking up the other one of these threads.
> 
> Avg Week:
> -rides = 3
> ...


I've got a good a set of lights, that I've been using most morning. My weekly solo rides usually start between 5:30 to 6am. Doesn't get light until about 6:30am.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

kaleidopete said:


> stats


Nice job. I used to be able to put 2 rides in a day, but unfortunately work is getting in the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtbbiker said:


> I remember years ago joining some of the Strava challenges against the world for like distance or climbing. Quite a few people were doing well over 100 miles a day or would leave their Strava on during a car drive. I'd look at the leaders data and the stats looked to be from a bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read your stats wrong. I was thinking you averaged 80 a day! Still 80 a week is far more than I'm currently putting in. Bikeless at the moment.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

mtbbiker said:


> I've got a good a set of lights, that I've been using most morning. My weekly solo rides usually start between 5:30 to 6am. Doesn't get light until about 6:30am.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ride night rights with our group once a week but not super interested in putting in night rides solo.
I'm not going to ride before work....LOL


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Most of them are crash free.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Forest Rider said:


> I ride night rights with our group once a week but not super interested in putting in night rides solo.
> I'm not going to ride before work....LOL


Morning rides have never scared me, night rides on the other hand even in groups can be spooky! I remember several times looking back at a rider and seeing eyes low to ground and appeared to be following that rider. Or another night just before our climb we heard what sounded like a mountain lion roaring. I was like am 1st, my thought was at least there would be others to help scare the big cat away. Better than being last and stalked by the big cat. I have many stories!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

mtbbiker said:


> Morning rides have never scared me, night rides on the other hand even in groups can be spooky! I remember several times looking back at a rider and seeing eyes low to ground and appeared to be following that rider. Or another night just before our climb we heard what sounded like a mountain lion roaring. I was like am 1st, my thought was at least there would be others to help scare the big cat away. Better than being last and stalked by the big cat. I have many stories!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha I'm not skeered to ride before work. I refuse to wake up at 4:30 or 5:00 a.m. to ride a bike. Used to do it with the ex g.f but that's more incentive then waking up to ride by myself.

Night riding isn't so much of an animal attack thing (although possible), but rather that stupid small rock that took out the front wheel and not being found until late the following morning when a runner or cyclist happens about.

I did have a bear cub run in front of me last week in the evening (20 minutes before lights were turned on). Probably the 2nd bear I've seen in 8 years or so. Never really see much else, aside from a deer which isn't too combative. Mountain lions are around, but of course we never see them.


----------

